
The Worst Thing That Could Happen to Facebook Is Already Happening - mrwnmonm
http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/facebook-sharing-crisis.html
======
xiaopingguo
21% feels precipitous. The question is if that is just going to different
platforms or if people are just more aware of privacy implications and thus
sharing less on the internet as a whole.

Or is the novelty factor of sharing itself dying down and people discover they
mostly have nothing original to say.

------
T-A
Time to trot this out again:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.4208](http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.4208)

